# Alternator Questions!!!! again....



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a F-150 5.0 . The Battery and lights and the whole deal was draining on me last night bad ! Got home and the truck wouldnt start. Now im calling around to autozone and orilieys but all i can find is 75-80 amp alts........ I just have the lights on the plow and radio and heater..... just regular stuff....... would this be ok on the amp part or should i be looking for something closer to 100 amp or would that be too much for the regulator to handle.? Im dead in the water right now , so Im looking for an answer fairly quick please.! thanks for the help guys.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Go with more AMPS..How old is the Battery ??????? The low AMP will bring back your problems....


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

where can i go to get something that is more than 80 amps..... the auto shops around here dont carry anything like that.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Google "Bronco 3g upgrade). Tons of info on it. You can get a 130 amp alt for a bunch of cars that bolts right in. I did it on my 81 and 95 Broncos and it's great. Actually, here's the link to the best writeup I found.

http://www.fullsizebronco.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55169&highlight=alternator

I got mine from Autozone.


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm in the hunt for a bigger alternator and found these guys. http://www.alternatorparts.com/index.htm Don't know if they have what you need or if they are any good.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Try: http://northernautoparts.com/

I live in Canada, and have had really good luck with these guys. They come highly recommeneded on dieselstop.com and fordtrucks.com.

They do list alternators for Ford trucks, for a F150 up to 130 amps. I didn't know what year yours was so I did a search on a '97, and they were listed.

Hope this helps.



artic429;687830 said:


> I have a F-150 5.0 . The Battery and lights and the whole deal was draining on me last night bad ! Got home and the truck wouldnt start. Now im calling around to autozone and orilieys but all i can find is 75-80 amp alts........ I just have the lights on the plow and radio and heater..... just regular stuff....... would this be ok on the amp part or should i be looking for something closer to 100 amp or would that be too much for the regulator to handle.? Im dead in the water right now , so Im looking for an answer fairly quick please.! thanks for the help guys.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

You can go to an automotive electric rebuilder and have them beef up your alternator. I think they rewind them, to get more amperage out. Or you may be able to have an adjustable voltage regulator set a little bit higher and use it. I have done the alternator bit twice, and also the regulator, and it worked well. I can give you names of two shops, one in Arlington Heights, and one in DesPlaines, but surely you can find someone closer if you don't visit the chicago area.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a alternator guy here in Sterling/Rock Falls area but hes only open on the weekends apparently., So i ended up buying a new 80 amp from autozone for now and hope that i dont fry my battery or alt again.


----------



## big_belly4ever (Sep 22, 2008)

Get bigger battery or have two batteries.


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

You should look at NAPA or Carquest. They should be able to get you an alternator. I ordered my last one from Summit Racing 200amp, shipped to the house, no core. 

Toyman


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Did you read my post or look at the link? There are other cars that use the exact same alternator, just with higher amperage that YOU CAN BOLT RIGHT IN! Return the one to Autozone and trade it for one of the higher amp ones. They'll le tyou do it. I know because I did the exact same thing.

3G Interchange Facts. If you're thinking 3G read here.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PLEASE READ THIS ENTIRE POST BEFORE ASKING QUESTIONS!!!

Had to start this thread since there is much misinformation and confusion about the 3G alternator upgrade. This is not an install thread, just a guide on where to get the alt you need, a wiring diagram, and pulley sizing. All photos and some of the text is courtesy of Ryan at FordFuelInjection.com.

Why go 3G?
Because your factory alternator is barely adequate for your truck, stock.
Added off-road lights or a big stereo?
You need a bigger alternator!
Need me to show you?

And that's alternator RPM, not engine rpm. The alt spins much faster than the engine.
Alt RPM = Engine RPM x Crank Pulley Diameter ÷ Alt Pulley Diameter.
87-92 is the blue line.
93-96 is the green line.
78-86 is less than the blue line.

There are 3 different mounting styles for the 3G alternator that can be used as an upgrade on other vehicles:

If you have a 66-86: or anything with v-belts, you'll need a Pivot Mount w/ 8.25" ear spacing alternator. Some 90, any 91-92, and some 93-99 non DOHC Ford Taurus will be able to donate it's alternator to your truck. You may also be able to use one that fits the 87-92 serpentine setup (Pivot Mount w/ 7.00" ear spacing) on your v-belt truck but some may have fitment issues with smog pump location. The Pivot Mount w/ 8.25" ear spacing can be swapped into:
1966-1986 V-belt Mustangs
1966-1987 V-Belt Broncos/E-Series/F-series
1992-1997 4.9L & 7.5L Bronco/F-Series/E-Series
Other V-belt vehicles that can adjust to an 8.25" wide Pivot mount alternator

A wide-eared Taurus alt will ONLY fit a 302 or 351W if it is a V-belt setup since it's wider than a serpentine one.

Comparson between Narrow-Eared and Wide-Eared:

If you have an 87-92 302 or 351W: you have a 2G alternator. This is an early serpentine style. This can only be replaced with a Pivot Mount w/ 7.00" ear spacing alternator. Minor bracket clearancing may be required. This can be found in the following cars:
93-99 narrow-eared non-DOHC Taurus
94-95 V8 Mustang
94-00 V6 Mustang
94-97 V6 T-Bird/Cougar
95-98 Windstar
91-94 V6 Lincoln Continental.
The early serpentine car and truck alts on Ryan's site are interchangable but the plug and charge stud are clocked differently to fit the wiring to the bracket better. The Pivot Mount w/ 7.00" ear spacing can be swapped into:
1987-1992 Broncos/E-Series/F-series
1966-1995 Mustangs
Other vehicles that use a 7.00" wide Pivot mount alternator
It looks like this:
Where your brackets may need to be clearanced:

If you have a 93-96 302 or 351W: you have a Side Mount 3G already but a 95 amp one. You DO NOT need to get a wiring harness, as since you already have a 3G, it's plug and play!!! I strongly urge you to get a larger charge cable and megafuse though. This is your current alt:

This is the one you need:

Here's a great way to tell the difference:

For a 130 amp, you can get that for a:
93-96 V8 Econoline with Air Conditioning or the High Output Alternator options
97-03 V6 Econoline E-Series or F-150
95-01 4.0 V6 Explorer or Ranger
at your local parts house for less than eBay. You can also get 160 amp alternators, with NO core charge and cheaper than a new 130, from Ryan right here.
You'll need the one for late serp. vehicles.
The Side Mount can be swapped into:
1993-1997 5.0L, 5.8L & 7.3L Bronco/F-Series/E-Series
Other vehicles that use a Side Mount alternator
Or you could try to find one like that at a junkyard but good luck.

If you have a 92-98 300 or 460: You also need a Pivot Mount w/ 8.25" ear spacing alternator. Some 90, any 91-92, and any 93-95 3.8 Taurus will have the correct alternator.

Plug Clocking: Each style may have the rear plugs clocked 3 different ways to fit their various vehicles better. They will still fit no matter the clocking but you can remove the case bolts, and reclock the rear to get your optimum position.

Charge Cables: When you swap from a 1G or a low output 3G to a 130 or more amp 3G, although you do not NEED a larger charge cable such as a 2 Gauge, it is a great idea. Smaller wires/cables cannot always handle such a load and they tend to heat up, some to the point of melting the wire and could start a fire. ALWAYS make sure you use a megafuse rated at least 15-25 amps above your alternator amperage.

Pulleys: For pulleys, you can either re-use your old one, which sometimes you may need a very small washer to use as a spacer if it rubs in the 3G case at all, or you can get a different sized one. It all depends on your needs. A smaller pulley will spin the alternator faster at idle to create maximum output. A larger pulley will allow the engine to rev higher without driving the alternator to fast. Large 3G alternators are safe to ~15,000RPM max. Again, Alt RPM = Engine RPM x Crank Pulley Diameter ÷ Alt Pulley Diameter.

Wiring Diagram:

You can make your own or buy a complete one from here: http://rjminjectiontech.com/?p=7

Factory Carb Users:
If you have a Factory Ford carburetor (Holley model 4180) with a wire that connects directly to your 1G alt to your electric choke, get a 12 volt electric choke for a Holley 4160, P/N 45-223, and swap it out. Then wire the new choke to 12 volts.

This post will continually be edited as information pops up. Please post any errors you find so this can be THE thread for 3G interchange information.


----------

